# Where is a sleeper located in the train



## MDRailfan (Apr 6, 2021)

I booked in 9710. In what order are the sleepers in the consist if the consist has three sleepers?


----------



## pennyk (Apr 6, 2021)

The 10 sleeper car should be closest to the dining car/sleeper lounge (the first in the consist).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 6, 2021)

MDRailfan said:


> I booked in 9710. In what order are the sleepers in the consist if the consist has three sleepers?


Chances are you'll get a Viewliner I( old style) since the 12 Car is usually a VII. If there are 3 Sleepers in the consist then the 11 Car is sometimes a VII also.


----------



## jis (Apr 6, 2021)

MDRailfan said:


> I booked in 9710. In what order are the sleepers in the consist if the consist has three sleepers?


In the Silvers the car order thee days is - front to back:

Engines - Coaches - Cafe/Lounge - Diner/Sleeper Lounge - Sleeper 9x10 - Sleeper 9x11 - [Sleeper 9x12]* - Baggage

9x12 may be absent, though it is usually there in both the Star and the Meteor these days. Very rarely, there is a 9x13 also.


----------



## MDRailfan (Apr 7, 2021)

Couple questions...Is the diner/sleeper lounge just the old viewliner diner with tables or is it converted to a real lounge car
Also as I need assistance(can't walk far) where at Penn Sta Balt is the 9710 sleeper located on the platform, same with Ft Lauderdale(both SB & NB)


----------



## pennyk (Apr 7, 2021)

MDRailfan said:


> Couple questions...Is the diner/sleeper lounge just the old viewliner diner with tables or is it converted to a real lounge car
> Also as I need assistance(can't walk far) where at Penn Sta Balt is the 9710 sleeper located on the platform, same with Ft Lauderdale(both SB & NB)


I am not sure what you mean by a "real lounge" car. The new Viewliner diner/sleeper lounges are, in my opinion, diners. When flex dining started, I believe, they were called sleeper lounges since they are open to sleeper passengers only and those passengers can sit in the car between traditional meal serving times. The car has a kitchen, so I would not call it a "real lounge" car.

I do not know the location on the platforms of the 10 sleepers. The sleepers on the Silvers are at the rear of the car. I am guessing Southbound at FTL , the sleepers will be a good distance from the station. I would certainly ask a station attendant or your sleeping car attendant to see if there is a cart available to transport you to/from the station from/to the train. I know in Orlando, the station attendants provide assistance. But since there is a limited number of attendants and a limited number of carts, it sometimes takes a while to transport all the passengers needing assistance.


----------



## John Santos (Apr 8, 2021)

MDRailfan said:


> Couple questions...Is the diner/sleeper lounge just the old viewliner diner with tables or is it converted to a real lounge car
> Also as I need assistance(can't walk far) where at Penn Sta Balt is the 9710 sleeper located on the platform, same with Ft Lauderdale(both SB & NB)


I don't know particularly for the Silvers, but on many (most? all?) the single-level trains, the lounge cars are the brand-new, never used as a diner, Viewliner II diners. The only modification is the removal of the chef.

No idea where you would board in Baltimore or Ft Lauderdale, but most stations have assistance for mobility-impaired passengers. There is often a little electric cart that can carry about 4 passengers and their luggage, that will deliver you directly to the door to your car. At busier stations, there is more than one, or it will make multiple trips if necessary. Be sure to get to the station before they start boarding so they know you're there and won't leave without you. Just ask at the station.


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 8, 2021)

MDRailfan said:


> Couple questions...Is the diner/sleeper lounge just the old viewliner diner with tables or is it converted to a real lounge car


It's a lounge in name only just like flex meals are food in name only. They are wasting the new diners by not serving real food like it was designed to serve and not making it into a lounge except in their advertising.


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 9, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> It's a lounge in name only just like flex meals are food in name only. They are wasting the new diners by not serving real food like it was designed to serve and not making it into a lounge except in their advertising.



No "lounge" that I know of has only tables for four all over the place, with a large, paper trash bag next to one of them. Definitely a misnomer.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Apr 9, 2021)

MDRailfan said:


> Also as I need assistance(can't walk far) where at Penn Sta Balt is the 9710 sleeper located on the platform, same with Ft Lauderdale(both SB & NB)



At Fort Lauderdale, Southbound, the sleepers were not far from the station. Northbound, the station agent informed me as to where I ought to be on the platform as the Meteor arrives.


----------

